# need help. please ID wire nut spinner



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe that model is made by GB


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I lied.... its made my 3M.

Follow this link to purchase/more info...

this is it

ALso they make a driver that has a 1/4" hex shaft to put in your cordless drill.

~Matt


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

Ideal also makes one that goes into your drill:

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-902&div=0&l1=twist-on&l2=wing-nut_socket


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

zeros said:


> Ideal also makes one that goes into your drill:
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-902&div=0&l1=twist-on&l2=wing-nut_socket



I use this one, works great. Saves your fingers. Pre-twisting of less than (4) 12g wires is now pointless when using this. 4 or more they get pre-twisted.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks like a craftsman screw driver.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I use this one, works great. Saves your fingers. Pre-twisting of less than (4) 12g wires is now pointless when using this. 4 or more they get pre-twisted.


Pre-twisting using most wire nuts is pointless.


~Matt


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I use this one, works great. Saves your fingers. Pre-twisting of less than (4) 12g wires is now pointless when using this. 4 or more they get pre-twisted.


 
lowes carries Ideal that is a pipe reamer and has a wirenut handle for about 8 bucks. Buchannon has on free with a bag purchase , plastic but for only bucannon. Ideal will fit all or most brands.


----------



## MicroStrideR (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for the replies


----------

